# 1988 528E for sale



## 88forsale528E (May 4, 2017)

$2500, open to discussion.
sooner the better.


----------



## mosearch (Oct 4, 2006)

Located where? Running? Auto or manual? Vin?


Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------

